# filtration for 26gal tank



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi i have a 26gal freshwater tank currently only running a bio spunge filter, had to remove the box filter for my angel tank, should i add another filter for the 26gal tank? or would the bio filter work good enough?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I have always lived by the saying that you can never over filter, I would probably up the filtration. What is in the 26g?


----------



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

If it helps I have 100 GPH on a 20 gallon.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Your sponge/bio filter should be all you need as long as you are doing weekly water changes and monitoring your water quality. I recently decided to replace all my mechanical filters with sponge/bio's after careful comparisons to everything from hang behinds to a new Fluval 305 . So far so good. BTW, you can find excellent and inexpensive sponge/bio filters at Angelfish USA - Welcome to AngelFish USA . Yes, you will save a fortune over buying proprietary inserts at PetSmart.


----------



## SirSaul (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes you can never have to much filtration i have a 305 on my 25G tank. It has a leaver that lets me adjust how much its being filtered, I turn it on about half way.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

CrazyMFFM said:


> I have always lived by the saying that you can never over filter, I would probably up the filtration. What is in the 26g?


True, you cannot over filter but you can over agitate. Unless your fish all come from swift flowing mountain streams and are shaped like torpedoes, say like a Chinese algae eater, you need to limit the amount of pumping for filtration . Young angels and discus are especially susceptible to over agitation.


----------



## Lieslq (Mar 13, 2012)

i currently have 15 adult guppies, 11 guppy fry of 7week, 2 zebra danio and 2 leoperd danio


----------



## corrinla (Mar 16, 2012)

you don't need


----------

